# need help with my boat



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i am the owner of a 216 sailfish it runs great but it needs to be rewired. i am hunting someone to help me do just that in exchange i will take u fishing, which means i will pay for gas oil and all upkeep on the boat. i live on the west side of town pm me your numbers if u r intrusted and i will tell u more


----------



## Todd (May 16, 2010)

I have been outa the area for the past couple months and just saw the post. I am a geographical bachelor living in the barracks on base with nothing but time to go fishing and help folks rewire or do any work to their boat just to give me somthing to do. If you or anyone else requires assistance, gimme a holler. Being a 21 year aviation electronics guy, I do posses some wiring, soldering skills and the like.


----------

